

Chess Opening Moves - tsudot
http://readpure.com/top-5-best-chess-opening-moves/

======
S4M
What's this blog spam doing on HN? It just lists couple of opening, doesn't
say the reason they are listed.

The wikipedia article is more informative:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_openings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_openings)

And also, they don't put the Benoni defense which is my favorite opening :-)

------
hislaziness
Knowing your openings goes a long way in getting an upperhand in chess.
Knowing the openings and end games can give you a lot of edge. Have a look at
this [http://www.gautamnarula.com/how-to-get-good-at-chess-
fast/](http://www.gautamnarula.com/how-to-get-good-at-chess-fast/) the guy
explains how to get good at chess.

~~~
TylerE
That page says the exact opposite:

"One of the biggest mistakes players make is to devote massive amounts of time
to openings. This is because openings tend to be very concrete, and beginners
think that simply memorizing an opening will give them an unassailable
advantage over their opponents6.

Don’t bother spending any time studying openings outside of analyzing your
games. Just make sure you know the basic opening principles."

~~~
Codhisattva
That's inane advice. Knowing several opening lines is always an advantage.

It's how a beginner becomes an intermediate player.

~~~
TylerE
Beg/Ints don't PLAY the book openings anyway so you're out of book by the 4th
or 5th move 99% of the time.

There are some lines that are useful to know (Avoid various <10 move mates,
mostly), but beyond that basic principles will get you to 1800-2000, IF you
have the tactics and calculation skills.

Plenty of examples in the high ranks too - notably Magnus Carlsen (World #1)
spends very little time on openings compared to most 2600+ GMs.

~~~
Codhisattva
Hog wash.

Knowing the SCO took me from 800 to 1600.

~~~
cpleppert
>>Knowing the SCO took me from 800 to 1600.

Thats absolutely ridiculous and SCO is a poor reference anyway. There are a
lot of good opening books that cover specific openings to ever rely on an a
comprehensive guide anyway.

I'll a little confused that you claim to 'know' it. You reviewed the entire
book even if you don't play certain openings or defenses? There is a lot
better use of your time.

~~~
Codhisattva
Forgive my short hand.

To be precise - "knowing the mainline of common and popular standard openings
from the SCO..."

------
tsudot
I was reading about the Sicilian Defence, which got me deep into another
variation - The Yugoslav Attack[1] Video [2]

I'm curious to understand if chess masters have all of this committed to
memory, and thats something one needs to excel at Chess.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicilian_Defence,_Dragon_Variat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicilian_Defence,_Dragon_Variation,_Yugoslav_Attack,_9.Bc4)

[2]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgYY4c7ijy8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgYY4c7ijy8)

~~~
rohwer
Yes, we have this in memory. And at the highest level, extremely important.

The more important lesson is to analyze the opening position for the plans and
thematic patterns at crucial junctures. Then, with critical positions
memorized, you can usually work through the necessary moves at the board.

~~~
dfc
You are ranked >= FIDE Master?

~~~
TylerE
There is a Paul Rowher with a peak FIDE ELO of 2235, FWIW, would you indicate
a CM rank

------
nanijoe
The majority of the opening part of a Chess game is spent trying to force your
opponent into a variation of an opening that you are most comfortable with. To
be a good Chess player, you would need to be at least aware of most of the
main lines, and then really master a few.

~~~
TylerE
Hardly. I know quite a few 2000-2200 rated players that don't know many
openings...but are very strong tactically and at endgames.

